

Google OnHub review–Google’s smart home Trojan horse is a $200 leap of faith - lewisl9029
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/08/google-onhub-review-googles-smart-home-trojan-horse-is-a-200-leap-of-faith/

======
iwintermute
"Trojan horse" \- I get the impression that it's kind of a fashion to be
overly paranoid about simple products (doesn't matter is it Google made or
not). At least in media - you toaster will get ALL your information and send
it somewhere.

And there's no serious debate on real threats - like government surveillance
in such media.

